# Lenze Daten auslesen



## oklammer (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
es sind mehrere Lenze 9300 Umrichter über Profibus-DP(EMF2133IB) und CAN-Bus verknüpft. 
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn nun dabei, die Umrichter mit dem PC auszulesen? Global Drive Control easy ist installiert.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2009)

schon mal das kabel angesteckt?


----------



## oklammer (9 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schon mal das kabel angesteckt?


 
da ist schon das erste Problem. Mit dem Adapter 2177 (IPEH-002022 von PEAK) dierekt auf X4 ?
Ich wollte mit dieser Frage hier keinen auf die Schippe nehmen, bin jedoch in sachen BUS-System purer Anfänger.


----------



## xvitali (9 Dezember 2009)

Der Beschreibung folgen.

http://http://www.lenze.com/downloadbereich/_start.htm


----------



## c.wehn (9 Dezember 2009)

X4 ist gut  Das ist der Can-Bus  anschluss des umrichters...

dann feuer!

als alter Lenze Profi kann ich dir gewiss helfen


----------



## oklammer (9 Dezember 2009)

Dann müste es doch zur Verbindung kommen.
Laut Anschlußbild der 9-SUB-D ist doch Pin2 low(0,225V)
Pin3 GND
Pin7 high(2,250V) und das entsprechend an X4 angeschlossen. Trotzdem scheitert es am Verbindunsaufbau.


----------



## c.wehn (9 Dezember 2009)

Hast du den richtigen Kommunikationstreiber gewählt?


----------



## Per (9 Dezember 2009)

*Lenze Systembus Konfigurator*

Hallo oklammer, 

Lenze GDC: OPTIONEN / KOMUNIKATION / SYSTEMBUS CAN (anwählen)
PARAMETER 

Lenze Systembus Konfigurator wird geöffnet
wenn der PC-Systembusadapter EMF2177 nicht vorhanden ist, Adapter hinzufügen !!!

Einstellungen für EMF2177 
Baudrate: 500 kBit/s 
Im Zielsystem eingestellte Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit für den Systembus (CAN).· Lenze-Antriebsregler sind werksseitig auf 500 kBit/s voreingestellt.

Zeitlimit für die Teilnehmersuche:1000 ms 
Zeit, die beim Erfassen von am Systembus angeschlossenen Busteilnehmern auf die Reaktion eines Busteilnehmers abgewartet wird.

Kommunikations-Timeout: 800 ms 
Zeit, nach der ein Kommunikationsversuch mit dem Busteilnehmer abgebrochen wird.

Parameterkanal :2 
Für die Datenübertragung über Systembus verwendeter Parameterkanal.· Lenze Antriebsregler verfügen über 2 Parameterkanäle (SDO1 & SDO2).

Gerätenummer :255 
USB-Gerätenummer

Wiederholungsversuche :1 
Anzahl, wie oft der Kommunikationsversuch beim Auftreten eines Fehlers wiederholt werden soll.· Einstellbereich: 1 ... 10

TIPP: Die LED am Systembusadapter leuchtet nur dann, wenn das Betriebssystem den Systembusadapter erkannt und einen geeigneten Treiber gefunden hat. Sobald ein Lenze-Tool beginnt, über den Systembusadapter zu kommunizieren, blinkt die LED.

Zu den Spannungen am CAN-BUS:
Bei der Kommunikation über CAN-Bus beziehen sich die Spannungspegel des CAN-High bzw. des CAN-Low Signals auf eine Bezugsspannung von 2,5 V. Im High Zustand wird der Spannungspegel des CAN-High Signals um 1 V auf 3,5 V angehoben sowie das CAN-Low Signal zeitgleich um 1 V auf 1,5 V abgesenkt. Im Low Zustand betragen die Spannungspegel der beiden Signalleitungen jeweils 2,5 V (Bezugsspannung). Die angegebenen Spannungswerte beziehen sich auf das CAN Groundpotential.

Gruß Per


----------



## oklammer (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo an Alle,
die Kommunikationsdiagnose ergab "zu viele Errorframes A128".
120Ohm Widerstand rein und los ging es.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mitarbeit.


----------



## 021aet04 (20 Oktober 2015)

Tut mir leid wenn ich diesen alten Thread wieder hoch hole, hab aber ein ähnliches Problem. Ich muss kontrollieren ob die Parameter, die wir am Rechner haben aktuell sind. 
Konfiguration ist gleich wie oben (Lenze 9300 und EMF2177).
In der Anlage werden die Antriebsregler (sind mehrere) per Profibus angesteuert, falls diese Information nötig ist. 

Aktueller Stand:
Emf2177 an Antriebsregler und Laptop angeschlossen. 
Emf2177 konfiguriert, bedeutet das ich bei der Diagnose im Systembuskonfigurator keine Fehler bekomme (Gerätestatus: Das Gerät ist betriebsbereit) .
Die LED blinkt.

Jedoch finde ich keine Teilnehmer (habe es bei 2 Antrieben probiert). Habe auch schon alle Baud raten getestet, da bei einem antrieb nicht die 500kBaud eingestellt sind (im Parameter C0351).

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen. Morgen sollte ein neuer Antriebsregler parametriert werden.

Danke im Voraus 
Hannes


----------



## Per (21 Oktober 2015)

*Lenze can-bus*

Hallo Hannes,


 bis Du direkt auf einen Umrichter oder ist der Can-Bus vernetzt mit allen Antrieben ?


 HI LO und GND nicht vertauscht ? Richtiges Anschlusskabel wegen Endwiderstand ?


 Was sagt der Lenze Systembus Konfigurator wenn du Kommunikatios- Diagnose auswählst ?


 Gruß Per


----------



## 021aet04 (21 Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Den X4 habe ich abgeschlossen und dort das originale Kabel angeschlossen. Somit ist nur der eine Antriebsregler am Bus.

Heute Mittag ist ein neuer Antriebsregler gekommen, bei dem hat die Verbindung sofort funktioniert (bin gerade vor dem neuen Antriebsregler) .

Gibt es eine Sperre damit man nicht mehr darauf zugreifen kann?

Update: Ich habe den neuen Antriebsregler parametriert, habe die Parameter verglichen und nichtflüchtig gespeichert. Anschließend habe ich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen können. Die Anlage funktioniert wieder (Parameter sind aktuell) , aber ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich dennoch darauf zugreifen kann. 

MfG Hannes


----------



## Per (22 Oktober 2015)

*Lenze can-bus*

Morgen Hannes,


 schau mal in der Parameterdatei die Parameter C350 CAN-Knotenadresse und den Parameter C351
 CAN-Baudrate.
  Wenn die Baudrate nicht auf 500kb/s steht muss du deinen Adapter auch auf dieser Baudrate stellen.


 Gruß Per


----------



## 021aet04 (22 Oktober 2015)

Bei einem habe ich diese Parameter ausgelesen (schon am Montag, das war eines meiner ersten Versuche bevor ich hier etwas gepostet habe).

Knotenadresse: 10
Baudrate: 1 » 250kB

Beim Laptop habe ich alle Baudraten getestet (von 5kB bis 1000kB), nachdem ich mit den 250kB getestet habe.  Hat nicht funktioniert. 
Anschließend habe ich beide Baudraten auf 500kBaud gestellt (PC und Antriebsregler) ,ohne Erfolg. 

Ich habe auch schon geschaut ob es einen "Sperrparameter" gibt oder ob ich vielleicht etwas von Profibus auf CAN umstellen muss, ohne Erfolg. 

MfG Hannes


----------



## Chrisxxx (5 Dezember 2018)

021aet04 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn ich diesen alten Thread wieder hoch hole, hab aber ein ähnliches Problem. Ich muss kontrollieren ob die Parameter, die wir am Rechner haben aktuell sind.
> Konfiguration ist gleich wie oben (Lenze 9300 und EMF2177).
> In der Anlage werden die Antriebsregler (sind mehrere) per Profibus angesteuert, falls diese Information nötig ist.
> 
> ...


 Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier neu auf der Plattform und ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich genau das selbe Problem habe. Ich habe versucht die Kommunikation herzustellen zwischen dem Lenze 8200 vector 0,75KW FU und meinem Notebook über  Globel Drive Control, EMF 2177IB Systembus Adapter und EMF 2172 IB ( CANBUS Steckmodul ) ohne Erfolg ich habe es mit  3 Lenze FU´s ( Lenze 8200 vector 0,75KW ) ausprobiert ohne Erfolg. Bei den Lenze FU´s in laufenden Maschinen werden diese erkannt. Ich habe Problem bei neue FU´s diese werden halt nicht von der Globle Drive Control erkannt.

Kann mir jemand helfen???

Lg

Chris


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2018)

Braucht das EMF 2172 CAN-Modul 24V? Sind die angeschlossen oder ist der (rote?) Jumper in der AIF-Schnittstelle auf interne Spannungsversorgung umgesteckt? (siehe das Handbuch zum CAN-Modul oder im Handbuch des FU das Kapitel zur AIF-Schnittstelle) Vergleiche die Position des Jumpers in der AIF-Schnittstelle mit den funktionierenden FUs.

Harald


----------



## Chrisxxx (5 Dezember 2018)

Phu ......vielen vielen danke ....das war der Jumper auf dem FU, stand auf externe Spannungsversorgung.

Lg
Chris


----------

